# Use of "να" in a sentence with implicit verbs such as Θέλω



## goonhilly

I would welcome some help with the use of "να' in my sentence below where the usual construction of the subjunctive is missing the verb before the 'να' part of the  simple textbook examples with μπορώ και πρέπει κπλ.

In this sentence:

Οι επιβάτες των λεωφορειών για την Τρίπολη να ανεβούν αμέσως.

I am unable to see the rule or logic of this sentence and would translate it as:
Bus tickets for Tripoli go up immediately. 

But why use the subjunctive as my books suggest that such use of "να" may imply "should" or a type of imperative or perhaps there is an implied verb missing that might be usual in modern Greek? The latter being what one simple grammar abbreviated book was implying. In a full sentence such as this example I was getting or am confused. Or is it as there is no other context other than using the sentence to illustrate the use of the genitive as the blank that I had  to fill in was the bus!


----------



## Perseas

goonhilly said:


> Bus tickets for Tripoli ....


Bus passengers for Tripoli ....

Nα + verb is an alternative type of imperative. OK, you could imply a verb like "παρακαλούνται" (are kindly requested) for example, but it's not obligatory: Οι επιβάτες των λεωφορειών για την Τρίπολη παρακαλούνται να ανεβούν αμέσως. With παρακαλούνται it sounds more polite.


----------



## goonhilly

Perseas said:


> Bus passengers for Tripoli ....
> 
> Nα + verb is an alternative type of imperative. OK, you could imply a verb like "παρακαλούνται" (are kindly requested) for example, but it's not obligatory: Οι επιβάτες των λεωφορειών για την Τρίπολη παρακαλούνται να ανεβούν αμέσως. With παρακαλούνται it sounds more polite.


 

Thanks for this and a big oops - I am still trying work out how I managed to get tickets from ο επιβάτες!! 
So my translation was up the khyber pass and a better would have been for me
Bus passengers for Tripoli to get on /board immediately - that I get and I would have got that in the end! He says boldly but thanks for prompt attention.

Καλά Χριστούγεννα!


----------



## sotos

No other verb is implied. Να has the sense of shall or must. It is also used in first person:
Να θυμηθώ ...   = I must remember ...


----------



## uress

Next to "imperative" you can use in questions like "Shall we go?" "Nα παμε;", "Shall I open the door?" "Να ανοιξω την πορτα;", "Should she do it?" "Να το κανει;", etc.


----------



## goonhilly

From time to time I try and "dip" into a greek simple story book - parallel text and the first book in the series by Polyglot has a story about some guy going to cinema in other countries.
Of course the first few lines come up with "Το να πηγαίνεις στον κινηματογράφο σε μια άλλη χώρα....."
 The book gives immediate translation for this phrase as "Going to the cinema in another country ..." and this appears to contradict the help guide given above.
Of course I understand the rule of alternative imperative use of να plus subjunctive and the implied verb omission as outlined kindly above but this book is confusing the way it translates to an english speaker and describes itself as "Easy" for the beginner but there is a shortage of such books to assist the learner who is trying to get to grips with every day usage.
There is another line of text.....
" Το καλύτερο πράγμα σχετικά με το να ζεις σε εξωτικούς τόπους είναι ότι ....."   translated as ..
"The best thing about having lived in exotic places is that..." and again it is the expression "να το ζεις" or not so much again but the use of να  plus subjective 2nd pension singular with an "to" thrown in that seems to trigger the and here my grammar falls apart but from memory is it the active participle or the having /going seeing etc as I cannot remember what the.... ing is called in english. But there is no way to translate this as a form of to plus verb or a type of imperative but only as a ...ing .
Yet I have a further text book or grammar book other than the Τωρα  series written by Dr Tofallis that uses the active participle? by using οντας after the stem of the verb but on that point I realise that I am confusing apples and pears but I just thought I would throw this in for good measure as it does seem somewhat arbitrary. So I then looked at "Comprehensive Grammar" and it goes on about a subjunctive clause modifying a noun is equivalent to the English active participle i.e. speaking/ and saying in the example sentences in Holton  and others Grammar book but this does not seem to come out very well in basic Greek/English books at all ! I know that the Comprehensive book is very good but I am finding it more and more essential to at least have a peep at it when I run into problems or rely on you guys to sort out the muddle I get into. TIA.


----------



## velisarius

I agree that it's quite difficult to find information on this topic.

In ancient Greek I believe they used the_ infinitive_ for this. The Modern Greek verb system lacks a one-word equivalent to an English gerund (the _-ing _form that functions as a noun). The structures you have found illustrate how modern Greek deals with that (definite article + *να *+ subjunctive). Is this form found naturally in Greek, or is it simply a handy way (the only way, sometimes,) to translate what in English is usually called the gerund (or _-ing _form)? I'm interested to hear what native speakers have to say about this.

*Το να πηγαίνεις *στον κινηματογράφο σε μια άλλη χώρα - *Going* to the cinema in a foreign country...
Το καλύτερο πράγμα σχετικά με* το να ζεις *σε εξωτικούς τόπους - the best thing about* living* in exotic places


Verb forms with* -όντας/ώντας *correspond to the English present participle.
*Τραγουδώντας* περπατάει στην ακροθαλασσιά. - *Singing*, she walks along the sea-shore. ("Singing" here doesn't behave like a noun, so it clearly isn't a gerund.)

[See a discussion, and especially the comments by Stergi3 at Duolingo - google for
"Gerund (Γερούνδιο) and Infinitive (Απαρέμφατο)", where doubt is thrown on the acceptability of a form like _Το να πηγαίνεις... _I couldn't link to it, sorry.]

So goonhilly, I think that if you want to understand how these are used you might want first to get a clearer idea of present participle and gerund in English (though the distinction isn't always clear and we have to say "the -ing form"). They are translated into Greek in different ways, and it pays to be able to recognise whether you are dealing with a present participle (*Seeing *my amazement, he laughed...) or gerund (*Seeing* is the first step to believing).


----------



## διαφορετικός

velisarius said:


> Is this form found naturally in Greek, or is it simply a handy way (the only way, sometimes,) to translate what in English is usually called the gerund (or _-ing _form)?


There is a dictionary entry about this use of να, in the following link at V2 (at the bottom of the article):
Λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής
"με το άρθρο το σε ουσιαστικοποίηση προτάσεων ... "

I do not know if this is what you mean by "naturally".


----------



## Perseas

goonhilly said:


> From time to time I try and "dip" into a greek simple story book - parallel text and the first book in the series by Polyglot has a story about some guy going to cinema in other countries.
> Of course the first few lines come up with "Το να πηγαίνεις στον κινηματογράφο σε μια άλλη χώρα....."
> The book gives immediate translation for this phrase as "Going to the cinema in another country ..." and this appears to contradict the help guide given above.
> Of course I understand the rule of alternative imperative use of να plus subjunctive and the implied verb omission as outlined kindly above but this book is confusing the way it translates to an english speaker and describes itself as "Easy" for the beginner but there is a shortage of such books to assist the learner who is trying to get to grips with every day usage.


"να" has different functions in Greek; it may be used as an alternative imperative, as you have pointed out, but it may also introduce a nominal clause, as it is the case here. This form "(το) να + verb" is the core of a nominal clause, i.e. it functions as a noun. The same function has the gerund in English and this is why you have translated it with gerund in your book.

Some examples with (το) να + verb in nominal use:
Είναι καλύτερα να έρθεις εσύ εδώ.
Είναι έγκλημα (το) να μη σέβεσαι τους άλλους.
Είναι ώρα να ετοιμαστείς για το σχολείο.
(Ι am not sure about the translation into English. Maybe they don't all correspond to the gerund. I think for example the third one would go like "It's time for you to get ready for work"...)




velisarius said:


> Is this form found naturally in Greek, or is it simply a handy way (the only way, sometimes,) to translate what in English is usually called the gerund (or _-ing _form)? I'm interested to hear what native speakers have to say about this.
> *Το να πηγαίνεις *στον κινηματογράφο σε μια άλλη χώρα - *Going* to the cinema in a foreign country...
> Το καλύτερο πράγμα σχετικά με* το να ζεις *σε εξωτικούς τόπους - the best thing about* living* in exotic places


This form (*Το να πηγαίνεις*,* το να ζεις *) is correct, but sometimes it is used rather in a colloquial sense; in more formal situations I'd try maybe to come up with something different. For example: το να κάνω διακοπές στην Κέρκυρα είναι υπέροχο --> οι διακοπές στην Κέρκυρα είναι μια υπέροχη εμπειρία.
*
@   διαφορετικός*
Yes, exactly.


----------



## uress

goonhilly said:


> rule of alternative imperative use of να plus subjunctive



I think this is what cause you a problem: It is not imperative. It is just subjunctive.
And it is not _να + subjunctive_ but _*subjunctive = να + verb*_
AND subjunctive has several ways of use, one of them is imperative-like, another one is substantive-like after a neutral article like e.g. here.


----------



## goonhilly

Perseas said:


> "να" has different functions in Greek; it may be used as an alternative imperative, as you have pointed out, but it may also introduce a nominal clause, as it is the case here. This form "(το) να + verb" is the core of a nominal clause, i.e. it functions as a noun. The same function has the gerund in English and this is why you have translated it with gerund in your book.
> 
> Some examples with (το) να + verb in nominal use:
> Είναι καλύτερα να έρθεις εσύ εδώ.
> Είναι έγκλημα (το) να μη σέβεσαι τους άλλους.
> Είναι ώρα να ετοιμαστείς για το σχολείο.
> (Ι am not sure about the translation into English. Maybe they don't all correspond to the gerund. I think for example the third one would go like "It's time for you to get ready for work"...)
> 
> 
> 
> This form (*Το να πηγαίνεις*,* το να ζεις *) is correct, but sometimes it is used rather in a colloquial sense; in more formal situations I'd try maybe to come up with something different. For example: το να κάνω διακοπές στην Κέρκυρα είναι υπέροχο --> οι διακοπές στην Κέρκυρα είναι μια υπέροχη εμπειρία.
> *
> @   διαφορετικός*
> Yes, exactly.


Hopefully I am stating the obvious and that is my example it is not my translation but the Polyglot book that provides the translation and uses "the gerund" - going / living etc. I take the point about me saying να + verb! Just me being clumsy and that was good point to make.
In respect of thos furthermore examples given kindly above by Perseas I look at those and try to quickly translate in my mind and come out with:

It is better (for/that) you to come here 
Or trying to use what I think is being suggested 
It is better you coming here.
That is what happens in my mind using what I have learnt thus far!
On the last I would definitely agree with the suggestion but obviously use school ans as for the second example had to use dictionary on that one but came up with :
It is a crime not to respect others.
Although the use of το is a little confusing but it takes me to long to keep looking that up probably something like "about this " or one of those quirks that makes it superfluous. But these immediate examples do not really illustrated the point that Polyglot book uses  however the phrase gerund is understood and the other explanation from Velisarius is pertinent as it is clear that my understanding of participles v gerund is the route of problem but in the U.K. we give up learning our own language properly at about age 16 when our education system goes through divide and chuck out the basic stuff for example go off and do Science only and grammar often goes out the window. In fact it is only learning another language that you begin again to learn some of the grammar that has long since been forgotten in ones mother tongue.


----------



## goonhilly

διαφορετικός said:


> There is a dictionary entry about this use of να, in the following link at V2 (at the bottom of the article):
> Λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής
> "με το άρθρο το σε ουσιαστικοποίηση προτάσεων ... "
> 
> I do not know if this is what you mean by "naturally".


Thanks for the help given as it is always appreciated but nevertheless the dictionary you refer to is a fantastic work in progress and invaluable for the moderate or fairly advance beginner but I looked at the references on "να" or V2!
Wow! And that is my problem it would take me a couple days to work through that section on V2. 
If as I have done you try a short cut and paste expansive text examples into google translate you get mostly nonsense or out of context translation even from this dictionary. It's a shame that they've only got as far as translation of A words thus far. The french or English language have the Robert dictionary to assist but good English Greek ones are thin on the ground or not publicised very well as it would be useful for the likes of me to see V2 in English 

*2 *[na] σύνδ.· παθαίνει έκθλιψη όταν η επόμενη λέξη αρχίζει από [a] · κανονική εκφορά με υποτακτική ενεστώτα ή αορίστου ή με οριστική παρελθοντικού χρόνου *:* με πολλαπλές λειτουργίες και σημασίες. *I.* εισάγει δευτερεύουσες προτάσεις: *1.* τελικές· κανονικά ύστερα από ρήματα που δηλώνουν κίνηση ή απαιτούν κάποιο συμπλήρωμα που εκφράζει σκοπό· συνήθ. εναλλάσσεται με το _για να_ (βλ. _για να_), με το οποίο ο ομιλητής μπορεί να εκφραστεί σαφέστερα ή και εντονότερα. *α.* με υποτακτική: _Ήρ θε_ ~_ μας δει. Έτρεχε_ ~_ μη χάσει το τρένο,_ για να μη χάσει το τρένο_. Έφυγαν (για)_ ~_ τον συναντήσουν και_ ~_ μάθουν απ΄ αυτόν την αλήθεια._ *β.* με οριστική παρατατικού: _Δεν είχε λεφτά_ ~_ του δάνειζε,_ για να του δανείσει. *2.* βουλητικές οι οποίες λειτουργούν ως: *α.* υποκείμενο: _Δεν πρόκειται_ ~_ τον ενοχλήσει. Δε γίνεται_ ~_ μην ξέρεις. Δεν είναι ανάγκη κάθε φο ρά_ ~_ τον συνοδεύεις. Πάντα αξίζει_ ~_ πολεμά κανείς για την ελευθερία. Είναι δύσκολο_ ~_ ξεκινήσουν πρωί._ *β.* αντικείμενο: _Mάταια προσπαθείς_ ~_ τον μεταπείσεις. Δεν ήθελε ούτε_~_ τους δει. Ξέρει_ ~_ διαβάζει και_ ~_ γράφει. Aποφάσισα_ ~_ μη μιλήσω σε κανέναν. Δε χορταίνει_ ~_ τους βλέπει._ *γ.*προσδιορισμός μιας περίφρασης: _Είχε τη λεπτότητα_ ~_ μην μπει σε λεπτομέρειες. Δεν έχει διάθεση ούτε_ ~_ τους μιλήσει. Πήρε το θάρρος_ ~_ τους ενοχλήσει. Ήταν έτοιμος_ ~_ ξεκινήσει. Είναι ικανός_ ~_ χαλάσει τον κόσμο. Yπάρχει φόβος_ ~_ξαναεπιστρέψει._ *δ.* επεξήγηση: _Ένα πράγμα μό νο τον απασχολεί,_ ~_ βρουν δουλειά τα παιδιά του. Είχε την ιδέα_ ~_ τους τηλεγραφήσει._ *ε.* με οριστική παρελθοντικού χρόνου:_ Kαλύτερα_ ~_ πέθαινα. Aς ήταν_ ~_ ΄μουν κι εγώ εκεί! Σκέφτομαι_ ~_πεταγόσουν να δεις τι κάνει. Mπορεί και_ ~_ γελάστηκα._ *3.* ειδικές· ύστερα από αρνητική ή ερωτηματική πρόταση που ισοδυναμεί με αρνητική, όταν θέλει ο ομιλητής να εκφράσει γνώμη ή κρίση αμφίβολη ή αμφισβητήσιμη: _Λες_ ~_ το πει στους δικούς του; Δε θυμάμαι_ ~_ το είπα. Δεν πιστεύω_ ~_ μας ξέχασες. Δε φαίνεται_ ~_ έχει επιτυχία._ *4.* αποτελεσματικές· (βλ. και _για να, ώστε_I3), συνήθ. εκφράζει το αποτέλεσμα ως απλή σκέψη ή ενδεχόμενο: _Tους έκανε όλους_ ~_ κλάψουν με την ιστορία του. Δεν είναι εχθρός του_ ~_ τον αποφεύγει. Kατάφεραν_ ~_ τους μισήσει. Δεν είναι άνθρωπος_ ~_ τον εμπιστεύεσαι,_ ώστε να, για να τον εμπιστεύεσαι. _Φτιάχνει κάτι γλυκά_ ~_ γλύφεις τα δάχτυλά σου. Aφορμή γύρευε_ ~_μείνει. Aκόμη δε φτάσαμε στο σημείο_ ~_ τους παρακαλάμε._ *5.* χρονικές· (βλ. και _όσο_II2γ_, ώσπου_2_, έως, ωσότου_2_, μέχρι_)· δηλώνει: *α.* προσδοκώμενη πράξη η οποία θα συντελεστεί συγχρόνως με την πράξη που εκφράζει η κύρια πρόταση: _Περιμένετε_ ~_ καθαρί σει το νερό για να πιείτε._ *β.* πραγματικό γεγονός που συνέβη στο παρελθόν ύστερα από την πράξη που εκφράζει η κύρια πρόταση: _Περίμενε δύο χρόνια_ ~_ δημοσιευτεί η εργασία του,_ μέχρι να δημοσιευτεί *γ.* _πριν*_ ~_. προτού*_ ~_._ *6.* εναντιωματικές και παραχωρητικές: _Δεν αλλάζει γνώμη, ο κόσμος_ ~_ χαλάσει,_ακόμη και αν. _Kαι_ ~_ προσπαθούσε, πάλι δεν τα κατάφερνε. Δεν έκανε εξαίρεση, μακάρι_ ~_ ΄ταν κι ο πατέρας του._ *7.*υποθετι κές· αν: ~_ μην το έβλεπα ο ίδιος, δε θα το πίστευα._ ~_ το ΄ξερα, δε θα του το δάνειζα. Kαλά θα κάνεις,_ ~_κοιτάζεις τη δουλειά σου._ || ~_ το ΄ξερα!_ ~_ τους άκουγα!,_ αν το ΄ξερα!, αν τους άκουγα! *8.* αναφορικές: _Στο δρόμο σου θα συναντήσεις κάποιον_ ~_ πουλάει φρούτα,_ που πουλάει φρούτα· συνήθ. ύστερα από αποφατική πρόταση ή από ερωτηματική που ισοδυναμεί με αποφατική, ενέχει και κάποια επιρρηματική έννοια: *α.* αναφορι κές τελικές: _Δεν έχει κανέναν_ ~_ τον φροντίζει,_ για να τον φροντίζει. _Xρειαζόμαστε κάποιον_ ~_ μας μεταφράσει το κείμενο._ *β.* αναφορικές συμπερασματικές: _Δε βρήκε στον κόσμο κανέναν_ ~_ την καταλαβαίνει,_ τέτοιον ώστε να την καταλαβαίνει. *γ.*αναφορικές υποθετικές: _Ό,τι και_ ~_ πεις, δε θα σ΄ ακούσει._ *II.* εισάγει προτάσεις φαινομενικά κύριες· η σημασία του ποικίλλει: *1.* δηλώνει θέληση, επιθυμία, γνώμη κτλ. ανάλογα με τα συμφραζόμενα: ~_ σας δούμε κι από το σπίτι. Mια στιγμή,_ ~_ βάλω μια ποδιά κι έρχομαι._ ~_ δούμε αν θα τα καταφέρουν._ ~_ είναι το πολύ είκοσι χρονών, όχι παραπάνω._ ~_πήγαινες μια στιγμή να ψωνίσεις!_ || [ná] ~_ σου πω, μια στιγμή._ || σε διάλογο: _Mας ακούει ο κόσμος. - Δεν πάει_ ~_ μας ακούει. Ποιος θα μου δανείσει; -_~_ σου δανείσω εγώ._ || με οριστική παρατατικού: ~_ φαινόταν από καμιά μεριά!_ *2.* για να εκφραστεί ευχή, απευχή ή κατά ρα· (βλ. και _μακάρι_):_ Kαλώς_ ~_ ΄ρθείτε._ ~_ ζήσετε!_ ~_ πάρει η οργή. Kακό χρόνο_ ~_΄χει._ ~_ μη σώσει κι έρθει. Ο Θεός_ ~_ δώσει /_ ~_ μας φυλάει. Πες μου_ ~_ χαρείς._ ||_ Πες μου την αλήθεια· έτσι_ ~_ χαρείς ό,τι αγαπάς. Mπα, που_ ~_ φας τη γλώσσα σου. A, που_ ~_ χαθείς._ || με οριστική παρατατικού: ~_ μπορούσα να σε βοηθήσω,_μακάρι να μπορούσα._ Στερνή μου γνώση_ ~_ σ΄ είχα πρώτα._ ~_ ξέρατε πόσο σας αγαπά!_ || σε όρκο: ~_ μη σώσω._ ~_ μη χαρώ το φως μου. (_~_) μη σώσει κι έρθει._ || σε εκφράσεις που περιέχουν απειλή: _(_~_) μη σε πιάσω στα χέρια μου._ *3.*σχηματίζει περιφραστικά τύπο προστακτικής για να εκφράσει προσταγή, αξίωση, συμβουλή, συγκατάθεση κτλ.: ~_προσέχεις τα λόγια σου,_ πρόσεχε τα λόγια σου._ Ο καθένας_ ~_ κοιτάζει τη δουλειά του._ ~_ πηγαίνετε από το πεζοδρόμιο._ ~_μη στενοχωριέσαι για μας. (_~_) μην κουνηθεί κανείς από τη θέση του. (_~_) μη σ΄ ακούσω άλλη φορά να γκρινιάζεις._ || σε φράσεις: ~_ μην τα πολυλογού με._ ~_ μη σας ζαλίζω._ ~_ μη σας χασομερώ._ ~_ μη σε ξαναδώ._ ~_ μου το θυμάστε._ ~_ δεις. Kάποτε,_ ~_ το θυμάστε, θα τον χρειαστούμε. Kάποια μέρα,_ ~_ δεις, που θα αναγνωριστεί η αξία του._ || προτρεπτικά με τα _για_ 2_, άντε, έλα, εμπρός: Για_ ~_ δοκιμάσω κι εγώ. Έλα_ ~_ δούμε τη δουλειά σου._ || για αγανάκτηση, οργή: _A! για_ ~_ σου πω._ || για να εκφράσει ο ομιλητής συγκατάθεση κάτω από απαραίτητες προϋποθέσεις με τα _μόνο, μονάχα, υπό τον όρο_ ή με ανάλογη έκφραση: _Δέχομαι· μόνο, παρακαλώ,_ ~_ μείνει μεταξύ μας. Συμφώνησε με τον όρο_ ~__ *III.* σε κύριες ή πλάγιες ερωτηματικές προτάσεις εκφράζει κατά περίπτωση επιθυμία, απορία, έκπληξη, δυσφορία, αγανάκτηση, αδιέξοδο: *1.* σε κύριες ερωτηματικές προτάσεις: *α.* ως εισαγωγικό ερωτήσεων: ~_ περιμένω;,_ θέλεις να περιμένω; ~_το πω;_ ~_ ζει κανείς ή_ ~_ μη ζει;_ ~_ δεχτεί,_ ~_ αρνηθεί;_ || σε ευγενική διατύπωση: ~_ κάνω ένα τηλεφώνημα;,_ μπορώ, μου επιτρέπετε _Nά ΄ρθω μαζί σας;_ *β.* ύστερα από κάποια ερωτηματική λέξη: _Ποιος_ ~_ το πίστευε. Tι_ ~_ θέλει άραγε; Πώς_ ~_το μάθω; Ποιος_ ~_ ξέρει πού βρίσκεται. Λες_ ~_ είναι ακόμη ανοιχτά; Tι_ ~_ κάνει· αναγκάστηκε να τους ακολουθήσει. Γιατί_~_ υπάρχει τόση αδικία; Γιατί_ ~_ μου το κάνει εμένα αυτό; Γιατί_ ~_ μη σας έχει κοντά του;_ || με αναφορά στο παρελθόν: _Kάθισα και περίμενα· τι άλλο_ ~_ έκανα; Ποιος_ ~_ το έλεγε ότι έτσι θα τέλειωναν τα πράγματα. Πώς_ ~_ γινό ταν να τους βρω;_ *2.* σε πλάγιες ερωτήσεις: _Δεν ήξερε τι_ ~_ κάνει._ *3.* σε ρητορικές ερωτήσεις: _Πώς_ ~_ βρεθούν τόσα λεφτά;,_ είναι δύσκολο, δεν μπορούν να βρεθούν. _Πώς_ 
Etc.....


----------



## goonhilly

Sorry before I get told off for misusing forum but just trying to highlight a massive problem for us beginners with this example


----------



## goonhilly

velisarius said:


> I agree that it's quite difficult to find information on this topic.
> 
> In ancient Greek I believe they used the_ infinitive_ for this. The Modern Greek verb system lacks a one-word equivalent to an English gerund (the _-ing _form that functions as a noun). The structures you have found illustrate how modern Greek deals with that (definite article + *να *+ subjunctive). Is this form found naturally in Greek, or is it simply a handy way (the only way, sometimes,) to translate what in English is usually called the gerund (or _-ing _form)? I'm interested to hear what native speakers have to say about this.
> 
> *Το να πηγαίνεις *στον κινηματογράφο σε μια άλλη χώρα - *Going* to the cinema in a foreign country...
> Το καλύτερο πράγμα σχετικά με* το να ζεις *σε εξωτικούς τόπους - the best thing about* living* in exotic places
> 
> 
> Verb forms with* -όντας/ώντας *correspond to the English present participle.
> *Τραγουδώντας* περπατάει στην ακροθαλασσιά. - *Singing*, she walks along the sea-shore. ("Singing" here doesn't behave like a noun, so it clearly isn't a gerund.)
> 
> [See a discussion, and especially the comments by Stergi3 at Duolingo - google for
> "Gerund (Γερούνδιο) and Infinitive (Απαρέμφατο)", where doubt is thrown on the acceptability of a form like _Το να πηγαίνεις... _I couldn't link to it, sorry.]
> 
> So goonhilly, I think that if you want to understand how these are used you might want first to get a clearer idea of present participle and gerund in English (though the distinction isn't always clear and we have to say "the -ing form"). They are translated into Greek in different ways, and it pays to be able to recognise whether you are dealing with a present participle (*Seeing *my amazement, he laughed...) or gerund (*Seeing* is the first step to believing).


Great response and thanks for your patience


----------



## velisarius

The part of the dictionary entry that διαφορετικός pointed out was:

*2.* με το άρθρο _το_ σε ουσιαστικοποίηση προτάσεων οι οποίες συχνά αποτελούν: *α.* ανάλυση μετοχής ενεστώτα: _Bλέπεις τι παθαίνεις με το_ ~_ μην ακούς κανέναν;,_ μην ακούγοντας κανένα. *β.* απόδοση αφηρημένου ρηματικού ουσιαστικού: _Tο_ ~_ αποφασίζει να σας βοηθήσει είναι σημαντικό,_ η απόφασή του να σας βοηθήσει είναι σημαντική. _Είναι όμορφο το_ ~_ φροντίζεις κάποιον._
_
_
I have attempted to explain that roughly, without translating the Greek technical grammar terms that I'm not familiar with and might therefore confuse us both:
_
(NA) _is used with the article _το _in "verb to noun" sentences - which are often either: 
a) analysis of present participle (verb form)  _μην *ακούγοντας *κανένα - "_not listening to anyone" to a noun/gerund form _*το*__* να μην ακούς - "*_not listening": _Bλέπεις τι παθαίνεις* με το*__* να μην ακούς κανέναν*; "_See what you suffer by your not listening to anybody?" i.e. "See what happens to you when you don't listen to anyone?"
_b)_ to render an abstract verbal noun: *Tο να*_* αποφασίζει *να σας βοηθήσει είναι σημαντικό, "_His deciding to help you is important" _(_derived from_ η απόφασή του να σας βοηθήσει είναι σημαντική - "_His decision to help you is important"_).  Είναι όμορφο* το*__* να*__* φροντίζεις* κάποιον -_ "Taking care of someone is very good/satisfying etc".  In English it's a gerund, but if we switch the word order we need the infinitive: "It's very good/satisfying to take care of someone".


----------



## διαφορετικός

goonhilly said:


> Thanks for the help given as it is always appreciated but nevertheless the dictionary you refer to is a fantastic work in progress and invaluable for the moderate or fairly advance beginner but I looked at the references on "να" or V2!
> Wow! And that is my problem it would take me a couple days to work through that section on V2.


"V2" refers to a rather small section of the article "να 2": the article is divided into sections named with Roman numerals, the sections have subsections designated with Arabic numerals, the subsections have subsubsections with Greek letters.

But apart from this, it is clear that it is often difficult to find the right piece of information.

How I found it:

From reading experience, I knew that "το να" is a frequent word combination. I already guessed what it meant, but never looked it up.

At the occasion of this thread, I looked up "να" in the quoted dictionary. Then, with the search function of my internet browser, I looked for "το ~", knowing that "να" is replaced by "~" in the article. This led me immediately to the right spot.
Bilingual dictionaries are often less accurate, for questions like these I prefer monolingual dictionaries, for Greek I use the quoted one.


----------



## goonhilly

Hi and thanks for explaining what I should have seen with the numeric system employed by that diary as I did miss that and feel a bit stupid as I see that V2 is a bit obvious now. 
I would just like to ask something else that I assume is again obvious I think and that is every time there is a squiggly line — like a wave and my keyboard does not give that option I take it that is the word in question I.e. να! 
The good thing is that I can just cope with reviewing and working out V2 but hey thanks for the response on this which is missing from many a grammar section and I think I see why but blimey it would make it a little easier if the Greek language guys relented and gave some guide on this in the text books on this thorny area.


----------



## goonhilly

Take diary as dictionary ahhhggg!


----------



## goonhilly

It is times like this that you want crawl into Α hole because much to my shame there is a very full explanation of the "να" and "το να" on the page να - Wiktionary
Πω πω πω !


----------



## διαφορετικός

goonhilly said:


> I would just like to ask something else that I assume is again obvious I think and that is every time there is a squiggly line — like a wave and my keyboard does not give that option I take it that is the word in question I.e. να!


"~", the squiggly line, replaces the headword of an article in many dictionaries. It is called "tilde" or "swung dash". See Dash - Wikipedia


----------



## goonhilly

~is on iPad alt n or option n and thanks for the confirmation


----------

